# Macro shots of my plants



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

<3.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Agree @ <3.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Love that shot of the Java Fern with the bubbles.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

aww thanks guys  Didnt expect this much <3


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great!!

What is your rotala indica growing out of a bed of?


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Your Rotala Indica is actually Rotala Rotundifolia.

Nice shots, though.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

secuono said:


> Your Rotala Indica is actually Rotala Rotundifolia.
> 
> Nice shots, though.



Thank you, I confused the name btw the two.

Doc what do you mean? bed as in substrate? Im using flourite. It was really messy when I had these (Rotala Rotundifolia), its like 10 stems coming out of one mother shoot I think.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

That Riccia shot is really nice.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you guys. My Ludwigia sp. Rubin is turning really nice colours but it in the background, so itl be hard taking macros of it. Ill try, if it turns out good, Ill post here 

Snow the riccia shot was a surprise to me. I took a quick pic in btw my lights for a plant sale. When I opened the image and zoomed in a little it turned out to be pretty nice. The original size of these pics is like 4000x2700 or something. I resized them so I dont crash the forum. I really like how the riccia has waves  Serious weed though (it floats around, never managed to tie it down)


----------

